# Top Ten Cities In Europe



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Paris
London
Istanbul
Barcelona
Amsterdam
Rome
Bruxels 
Moscow 
Berlin
Madrid


----------



## Jutcho (Aug 25, 2004)

Visited cities

1. Barcelona 
2. Amsterdam
3. Budapest
4. Berlin
5. Lisbon
6. Prague
7. Annecy
8. London
9. Anvers/ Antwerp
10. Rome


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Timur said:


> you can find third empire's historical buildings in istanbul. These r Roma Empire Byzantium Empire and Ottoman Empire. 3 biggest empires were in istanbul long long time... is there another example like this city??...


 I'm sure Istanbul is awesome.... but: Thread title: "Top Ten Cities In *Europe*" :cheers:


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

1. London
2. Paris
3. Rome
4. Frankfurt
5. Zurich
6. Amsterdam
7. Madrid
9. Athens
10. Geneva


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Athens
Paris
Brussel
Barcelona
Rome
Venice
Antalya
Cannes
St. Petersburg
Budapest



I don't know why nobody mentioned Athens so far...


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I'm sure Istanbul is awesome.... but: Thread title: "Top Ten Cities In *Europe*" :cheers:



Lol I think u must take a map and look where is EUROPE before you write kay:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I'm sure Istanbul is awesome.... but: Thread title: "Top Ten Cities In *Europe*" :cheers:


This is why I didnt say Copenhagen... Don't turn the same the same subject to releft certain ******* comple all the time please. I hope you are not so ignorant.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice thread kay:

- Visited Cities - 
1) London
2) Paris
3) Vienna
4) Rome
5) Florence
6) Salzburg
7) Luxemburg 
8) Monaco 
9) Barcelona
10)Berlin

-Would like to visit-
1) Zurich
2) Amsterdam
3) Rotterdam
4) Madrid
5) Copenhagen
6) Stockholm
7) Oslo
8) Dublin
9) Edinburg
10)Nice
And many many more


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

1 London
2 Paris
3 Moscow
4 Istanbul
5 Barcelona
6 Rome
7 Prague
8 St Petersburg
9 Amsterdam
10 Berlin


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Jutcho said:


> Visited cities
> 
> 1. Barcelona
> 2. Amsterdam
> ...


Wow, you've never came to Paris?


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

kool thread...but please, detail the reasons of each city..


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

mine:

1-London (I love London)
2-Barcelona(I love Barcelona)
3-Berlin(I love Berlin)
4-Venice(I love Venice)
5-Prague(I liked Prague)
6-Manchester(I liked Man.)
7-Paris(I enjoyed Paris)

......


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> This is why I didnt say Copenhagen... Don't turn the same the same subject to releft certain ******* comple all the time please. I hope you are not so ignorant.


Looks like he is :cheers:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

1Paris
2London
3Rome
4Munich/Frankfurt
5 Venice
6Istanbul
7Prague
8Zurich/Dublin/Edinbugh all tied
9Vienna
10 Salzburg


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I'm sure Istanbul is awesome.... but: Thread title: "Top Ten Cities In *Europe*" :cheers:


Cool thing that you manage to both repeat yourself like a broken record AND to get it wrong at the same time.

Anyway, my top 10, in no particular oder:

1. Rome.
2. Paris.
3. Moscow.
4. London.
5. Amsterdam.
6. Istanbul.
7. Budapest.
8. Barcelona.
9. Berlin.
10. Athens.

I went to Monaco once. Small and tidy, but really not much to see at all. Unless you like gambling, that is.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

*Paris*
Barcelona
Bruxelles
Prague
London
Baile Atha Cliath(Dublin)
Roma
Milano
The Hague
Lyon and also Istanbul


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I'm sure Istanbul is awesome.... but: Thread title: "Top Ten Cities In *Europe*" :cheers:


what is your education level? :hahaha: I guess all people know that Itanbul is located on two continents. :cheers:


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

1) London
2) Barcelona
3) Paris 
4) Madrid
5) Istanbul
6) Berlin
7) Prague
8) Rome
9) Stockholm
10) Vienna


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

1. London
2. Paris
3. Prague
4. Rome
5. Lisbon
6. Barcelona
7. Stockholm
8. Vienna
9. Amsterdam
10. Athens


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, above all Vienna of course. 

Well, isn't jingoism a good thing?

Venice
London
Berlin
Budapest
Naples
Oslo
Dublin
Prague
Palma de Mallorca


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^Explain us, why no Paris in your list?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

why not Copenhagen,Athens,Rome,Stockholm,Berlin etc....

i'm not a real fan of Paris..


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Me? Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me ''what is your education level? ''


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Kuesel said:


> 1 - London (has everything you want in any terms - best city in the world)


Apart from good weather and cheap prices, yes - I'd agree


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

actually, london is pretty disappointing if you're gay...

and it doesn't have skyscraper canyons (speaking of london having all you 
want). but apart from that it is a great place and it's not surprising many people include london in their list.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^Well, I'm not so much into skyscraper canyons. London HAS got everything that I want.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> why not Copenhagen,Athens,Rome,Stockholm,Berlin etc....
> 
> i'm not a real fan of Paris..



Since you haven't even been to France, you have no basis to say this, and it is obvious your reasons for saying so are political


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^Uh.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Zohar is always *joking* about France "becoming a muslim country", and is always saying that french jews would have it much better in Israel, and then oh what a surprise! London, Istanbull and Moscow (the other 3 "big" cities of Europe) are on his list but not Paris (or any french city for the matter), nice coincidence isn't it?


----------



## BastardWorld (Jun 4, 2005)

1) Venice
2) Lourdes
3) Florence
4) Fatima
5) Medjugorje
6) Gibilterra
7) Abano Terme
8) Barcelona
9) Padova
10) Rome


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

1.London
2.Paris
3.Amsterdam
4.Rotterdam
5.Venice
6.Rome
7.Palermo
8.Edinburgh
9.Florence
10.Prague


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Medjugorje, Fatima????


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

HD said:


> actually, london is pretty disappointing if you're gay...


Erm... please explain the logic to this.

London is one of the gay capitals of the world!


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

1. London
2. Paris
3. Venice
4. Frankfurt
5. Berlin
6. Prague
7. Rome
8. Milan
9. Stockholm
10. Madrid


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

wjfox2002 said:


> Erm... please explain the logic to this.
> 
> London is one of the gay capitals of the world!


LOL! saying london is one of the gay capitals is just a marketing gimmick. it's far from the truth. the scene is not very big for a city like london. and there is no diversity. are you gay? have you ever been to the scene? I assume not. because otherwise you wouldn't ask such questions...and you wouldn't say london is one of the gay capitals of the world. and I'm not comparing london to san francisco or amsterdam. because there is no comparison. but london's gay night life isn't even on par with barcelona, cologne or berlin. sorry, the handful of good gay clubs isn't worth calling london one of the gay capitals. having a lot of gay people living in one city doesn't automatically mean it's a great place for gays. there isn't even a gay cinema there...( you can't call that tiny bar at kings cross with a few tvs with porn a gay cinema). and try to find a darkroom...well good luck.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

eemreee said:


> Please tell me ''what is your education level? ''


 School and college, why? What's your's? (as if I really care  )

Not all share the same view as what Europe is and isn't, get over it!


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

HD said:


> LOL! saying london is one of the gay capitals is just a marketing gimmick. it's far from the truth. the scene is not very big for a city like london. and there is no diversity. are you gay? have you ever been to the scene? I assume not. because otherwise you wouldn't ask such questions...and you wouldn't say london is one of the gay capitals of the world. and I'm not comparing london to san francisco or amsterdam. because there is no comparison. but london's gay night life isn't even on par with barcelona, cologne or berlin. sorry, the handful of good gay clubs isn't worth calling london one of the gay capitals. having a lot of gay people living in one city doesn't automatically mean it's a great place for gays. there isn't even a gay cinema there...( you can't call that tiny bar at kings cross with a few tvs with porn a gay cinema). and try to find a darkroom...well good luck.


what?? I can't believe you're saying this. London's got more gay bars than Barcelona, berlin and Cologne put together... you must be joking!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

virtual said:


> Zohar is always *joking* about France "becoming a muslim country", and is always saying that french jews would have it much better in Israel, and then oh what a surprise! London, Istanbull and Moscow (the other 3 "big" cities of Europe) are on his list but not Paris (or any french city for the matter), nice coincidence isn't it?


Some poeple haven't put London on there lists but I'm not shouting about it am I.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

what are you talking about?? Ive been living in london for 4 years. all together there are maybe 20 to 30 gay bars. and thats it. on a weekend there are maybe 3 gay clubs worth visiting.

have you ever been to the london gay scene?


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

HD said:


> LOL! saying london is one of the gay capitals is just a marketing gimmick. it's far from the truth. the scene is not very big for a city like london. and there is no diversity. are you gay? have you ever been to the scene? I assume not. because otherwise you wouldn't ask such questions...and you wouldn't say london is one of the gay capitals of the world. and I'm not comparing london to san francisco or amsterdam. because there is no comparison. but london's gay night life isn't even on par with barcelona, cologne or berlin. sorry, the handful of good gay clubs isn't worth calling london one of the gay capitals. having a lot of gay people living in one city doesn't automatically mean it's a great place for gays. there isn't even a gay cinema there...( you can't call that tiny bar at kings cross with a few tvs with porn a gay cinema). and try to find a darkroom...well good luck.


Yeah, but in the real world catering for every gay need isn't exactly a no. 1 priority is it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> 9. Cophenhagen- Capital of Denmark, need I say more?


 Nope! :cheers1:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Before anything else.What's with bagging Mr. Denmark?He hasn't made any racist comment whatso ever.He's just giving his opinion.


Anyway my top ten:

Valencia:Unbeatable lifestyle and the best beaches in mainland Europe.
Paris:Most beautiful major city in Europe.
Barcelona:See paris.
Madrid:Great lifestyle plus unbeatable nightlife.
Rome:Awesome ancient ruins.
Salamanca:Architecturally has no equal.
Seville:Most romantic and charming city in Europe.
Viennaure class.
Helsinki:Most under-rated city in Europe.
London:One of the worlds most important cities.Could never live there though.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Peshu said:


> London:One of the worlds most important cities.Could never live there though.


yes, that´s what i said, the weather is preety bad, at least for southern european ppl. At least it´s got everything ( or more ) in other aspects ( economy, culture, etc)


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> yes, that´s what i said, the weather is preety bad, at least for southern european ppl. At least it´s got everything ( or more ) in other aspects ( economy, culture, etc)


Actually come to think of it.I should have included Lisbon.What a charming city.With great locals and nightlife.
And yes LOndon is a major world city.It's just not my type of place.


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

may be... (the order has no to be correct, except for Lisbon)

1.Lisbon
2.Paris
3.Stockholm
4.Oslo
5.Dublin
6.Copenhagen
7.Frankfurt
8.Barcelona
9.Haparanda/Tornio
10.A Coruña


----------



## Maszkaron (Sep 6, 2005)

1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. London
4. Cracow
5. Vienna
6. Riga
7. Amsterdam
8. Praha
9. Sankt Petersburg
10. Rome


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Madrid
Paris
London
Prague
Barcelona
Vienna
Budapest
Amsterdam
Berlin
Cracow


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

*1- Barcelona
2- London
3- Madrid
4- Paris
5- Bruges ( Belgium )
6- Athens
7- Rome
8- Helsinki
9- Venice
10-Berna*


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Timur said:


> hehehe Istanbul vs Denmark this is equal for comparing good idea.


It's the quality that matters, not quantity. :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

1 Berlin
2 London
3 Rotterdam
4 Amsterdam
5 Antwerp
6 Zurich
7 Frankfurt
8 Brussels
9 Maastricht
10 Leipzig


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

1 - Paris
2 - Amsterdam
3 - London
4 - Madrid
5 - Rome
6 - Barcelone
7 - Berlin/Frankfurt
8 - Lisbon
9 - Zurich
10 -Copenhagen/Stockholm


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

london-b said:


> Some poeple haven't put London on there lists but I'm not shouting about it am I.


he is just pathetic


----------



## Albaniangigi (Feb 22, 2006)

Tirana- cause its where i was born and the most beautiful in my eyes
Saranda- most beautiful beaches and scenery 
Napoli- Naples beaches and scenery as well
London- significant european city 
Warsaw- skyline modern, and old
Paris - its name lol 
Amsterdam- parties
Ibiza- PARTYY center 
Sardignia- island of Italy, beautiful 
Zagreb- beautiful

I think my picks are the most out there and more different than other people's, but these cities are truly beautiful in the inside


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

It's impossible for me to pick only 10 cities. Every european capital is interesting and worth visiting... So I won't include the capitals...

in no particular order:

Munich
Hamburg
Barcelona
Venice 
Edinburgh
Zürich
Cracow
Salzburg
Lyon
Rotterdam

etc... etc...


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

LuckyLuke said:


> It's impossible for me to pick only 10 cities. Every european capital is interesting and worth visiting... So I won't include the capitals...
> 
> in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Munich: Capital of Bavaria
Hambug: Campital of Hamburg 
Barcelona: Capital of Catalonia


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Jongeman (Aug 11, 2005)

Now that the tedious argument about Istanbul is over....

Amongst cities I've visited....

1) Rome - Jaw dropping history, I could hardly believe what I was seeing
2) Barcelona - lovely
3) Krakow - beautiful
4) London - between Christmas and New Year it empties of people. Best, most relaxed
time to visit.
5) York - 2000 years of English history
6) Gibraltar - unique and like the UK, only warm!
7) Amsterdam - atmospheric in the winter
8) Berlin - Fascinating in 1990
9) Belfast - big city atmosphere, and a really nice city.
10).......

There's no ten. Manchester and Glasgow are fantastic impressive places, Birmingham has a real buzz. 

I'd love to go to Hamburg, Warsaw, Stockholm, Lisbon, Madrid and Reims


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

1. Tricity
2. Paris
3. London
4. Moscow
5. Dubrovnik/Split
6. Barcelona
7. Antwerpen
8. Hannover
9. Vienna
10. Budapest

:cheers:


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

^ A little biased, no? :colgate:


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

^^ oh come on. It`s just truth  hehe


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

After 6 weeks of backpacking around Europe, my favourites are...

1. Paris 
2. London
3. Rome 
4. Barcelona
5. Prague
6. Munich
7. Florence
8. Amsterdam
9. Madrid
10. Venice

If I could call the French Riviera a city, I'd tie it for first with Paris.

If anyone is interested, here was our route:

Toronto - (Manchester) - London - Paris - (Brussels) - Amsterdam - Berlin - Prague - Vienna - Salzburg - Munich - Luzern - (Bern) -(Zurich) - Milan - Venice - Rome - (Pisa) - Florence - (Monte Carlo) - Nice - (Cannes) - Barcelona - (Seville) - Madrid - Toronto

I'm planning on creating a thread with some photos (I used about 5000 pics worth of memory) and some stories/experiences to share. Stay tuned


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> Yeah, a good ol' Dutch-Flemish flame war!


Not really. I really like Antwerpen (for a weekend). Vlaanderen is our holiday country. It's cities are amazing. 

But to put down someone's choices is not needed. People come to the big cities for the cultural treasures. Living in these cities is another story. I would never like to live in London or Paris but love to get lost in these places and find new things.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Once again, I never tried to attack anyone, or call their opinion the wrong one... My point is very well illustrated by this guy's travel route:



Booyashako said:


> If anyone is interested, here was our route:
> 
> Toronto - (Manchester) - London - Paris - (Brussels) - Amsterdam - Berlin - Prague - Vienna - Salzburg - Munich - Luzern - (Bern) -(Zurich) - Milan - Venice - Rome - (Pisa) - Florence - (Monte Carlo) - Nice - (Cannes) - Barcelona - (Seville) - Madrid - Toronto


While i understand taking such a route, you can clearly see that he (and most tourists) only visited the standard cities. This is no judgement, it's just something I find sad. For example, in France, the biggest country in the EU, people often visit only one or two cities. Only two in Germany, the most populous country in the EU, etc... I'm convinced that people would come up with different lists if they were to visit more off-the-beaten-track towns... 

But anyway, since this apparently sounds like I'm talking down to people, I won't go on about it any longer...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> The same with Antwerp in the list. It's a nice little town but top 10...


And suddenly the Dutch take on Antwerp! :banana:

Everyone who wants to have a look at this nice, little, sleepy, tiny town village is welcome in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756508

:cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

1.Munich 
2.Berlin
3.Frankfurt am Main
4.London
5.Stuttgart
6.Pairs
7.Rome
8.Amsterdam
9.Copenhagen
10.Athens

This list is what I have often been hearing in China


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

No order:

Madrid
Barcelona
Lisbon
London
Paris
Rome
Berlin
Moscow
Athens
Amsterdam


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

1.Paris
2.London
3.Barcelona
4.The Hague
5.Bruxelles
6.Madrid
7.Rome
8.Istanbul
9.Florence
10.Maastricht


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

for me; in order

1- London
2- Rome
3- Berln
4- Madrid
5- Prague
6- Budapest
7- Barcelona
8- kracov, Poland
9- Amsterdam and Múnchen
10- Lyon and Paris


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

taboe said:


> Once again, I never tried to attack anyone, or call their opinion the wrong one... My point is very well illustrated by this guy's travel route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's quite normal no? The first time we Europeans go to the USA we mostly visit New York /LA/Las Vegas or San Francisco first. These are famous world-class cities and you have to do those once in your life. After you visited those you can visit some of the lesser known corners of the country. You can't first visit small little towns on the East Coast if you haven't seen New York or Washington. Same for Europe. 

I'm sure the next time he will come to Europe, he will visit some lesser known cities.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> No... Seattle92, I did went I mean did go in the summer of 1985...:tongue2:
> 
> can you tell me which is something laughable?


Don't be offended.

The pics look really old. That's it :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Booyashako said:


> After 6 weeks of backpacking around Europe, my favourites are...
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, here was our route:
> ...


^^ It would be very nice............... love bakcpacking trips .....:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

taboe said:


> Once again, I never tried to attack anyone, or call their opinion the wrong one...
> 
> 
> ok dude.....


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

the 10 cities that have amazed me the most in Europe, often for different reasons, and where I would be keen to always go back, in no special order

- Paris, France
- Strasbourg, France
- Toledo, Spain
- Oxford, UK
- London, UK
- Rome, Italy
- Como, Italy
- Venezia, Italy
- Lisboa, Portugal
- Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

seattle92 said:


> Don't be offended.
> 
> The pics look really old. That's it :cheers:



Are you laughing because the pics are really oldhno:

I assumed that you were born in 1992, then yes they are way older than you are but I dont find them laughable... grow up kiddo.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

Ok, now you're just being stupid.

Don't assume anything couse you don't know noghting about me. Go treat yourself...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

seattle92 said:


> ^^
> 
> Ok, now you're just being stupid.
> 
> Don't assume anything couse you don't know noghting about me. Go treat yourself...


oh now you're offended...... you make me stupid... i don't know anything about you . i know you only that you laugh at old pictures and I don't know your reason why but that's offending to me...and maybe you're old enough to spell the words correctly... get a life.

Threads:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887250
http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856&highlight=


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

capricorn2000 said:


> oh now you're offended...... you make me stupid... i don't know anything about you . i know you only that you laugh at old pictures and I don't know your reason why but that's offending to me...and maybe you're old enough to spell the words correctly... get a life.


Well, I enjoyed seeing your older photos. Sometimes it's great to remember what a place was like. Hopefully you do get a chance to come back as many of those cities look a lot nicer today than in 1992. Much renovation and new constructions have gone on.

Anyway, thanks for posting them  :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Justme said:


> Well, I enjoyed seeing your older photos. Sometimes it's great to remember what a place was like. Hopefully you do get a chance to come back as many of those cities look a lot nicer today than in 1992. Much renovation and new constructions have gone on.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting them  :cheers:


thanks Justme for your comment... yeah I agree..most of those cities look a lot nicer now, more beautiful skyscrappers specially Paris and Frankfurt.
and if I'm gonna take pictures of them now , it's gonna look a lot nicer and better, so with the advance tech that we have now...

Threads:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856&highlight=

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887250


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

lol no offense capricorn but I smile too when I saw those pics....I immediatly thought ...ook he went to Europe in the 70s....but after you said you was there in the 80s i just said .....mmhh ok..its true...those could easily be pics taken in the 80s.....but that doesnt affect the fact that I enjoyed those pics as well......:cheers:


and easy dude... I really dont see any bad intention in the comments posted by Seattle92 ........:bash:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

isakres said:


> lol no offense capricorn but I smile too when I saw those pics....I immediatly thought ...ook he went to Europe in the 70s....but after you said you was there in the 80s i just said .....mmhh ok..its true...those could easily be pics taken in the 80s.....but that doesnt affect the fact that I enjoyed those pics as well......:cheers:
> 
> 
> and easy dude... I really dont see any bad intention in the comments posted by Seattle92 ........:bash:


anyway if this :lol: is meant for being elated well that's well and good but if it means like derision, well that's another story.

thanks and let's close this discussion.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

René Kedus said:


> 1. Tallinn
> 2. Tartu



Okay, then my list is:
Riga
Jurmala
Jelgava
Ventspils
Liepaja
Tukums
Auce
Irlava
Durbe
Kuldiga


----------



## René Kedus (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, would you like to fight with me!? :nono:


----------



## picard_bs (Apr 27, 2006)

.

01 London - the whole world in it
02 Rome - history and art galore
03 Paris - grandeur
04 Venice - unique
05 Florence - mother of Renaissance
06 Amsterdam - cozy
07 Lisbon - nostalgic
08 Vienna - imperial
09 Berlin - amazing
10 Prague - romantic

.


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

Please don't visit Warsaw 

Please don't visit Geborgen's place. 

Do you want play this way? As you can see it is very childish indeed and unnecessary waste of your keyboard.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't care what you say. :laugh:


----------



## René Kedus (Apr 8, 2008)

*Useless information*

---


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Booyashako said:


> After 6 weeks of backpacking around Europe, my favourites are...
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London
> ...



Why didn't you like Berlin?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> What about Porto! I have never been but from the pictures it looks amazing.


Well Porto doesn't really need to be on that list. It has a place for life there:cheers:.

Yeah Oporto is not very well known but it's great, marvellous food, culture and nightlife. The inhabitants are known for being traditionally friendly with foreigners. You should come for a visit. :cheers:


----------



## BestJack (Aug 4, 2008)

why nobody visit Turin????:bash:


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

1. Istanbul
2. Amsterdam
3. Stockholm
4. Copenhague
5. Reykjaveyk
6. Edinburough
7. Granade
8. Lisbon
9. Sevilla
10 Hamburg


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

BestJack said:


> why nobody visit Turin????:bash:


There are too many great cities in Italy.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bologna, Venice, Milan, Rome, Pompeii, Como, Siena, Verona, Assisi, Sutri

That were 10 top cities I visited. Turin unfortunately not yet and Pisa - well it's really only because of this famous square and a nice canal, Firenze is totally overrated for it's a stinky, smoggy traffic city with a few thousand tourists too much and Napoli.... well, poor Napoli


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Küsel said:


> Bologna, Venice, Milan, Rome, Pompeii, Como, Siena, Verona, Assisi, Sutri
> 
> That were 10 top cities I visited. Turin unfortunately not yet and Pisa - well it's really only because of this famous square and a nice canal, Firenze is totally overrated for it's a stinky, smoggy traffic city with a few thousand tourists too much and Napoli.... well, poor Napoli


Do you really reckon Florence is more trafficked than say Rome or Milan?

IMHO Turin is totally underrated.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Milan got ways better recently. Rome is still bad but bigger and thus everything is a bit more spread and you can escape a bit. Okay in Florence you can climb the hills on the south side, they are really beautiful!!!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Arguable, OK.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

01. Amsterdam, NL
02. Budapest, HU
03. Barcelona, ES
04. Madrid, ES
05. Paris, FR
06. London, GB
07. Roma, IT
08. Lisboa, PT
09. Praha, CZ
10. Edinburgh, GB


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Paris, FR
2. Zürich, CH
3. Geneve, CH
4. München, DE
5. Clermont-Ferrand, FR
6. Cambridge, UK
7. Köbenhavn, DK
8. Edinburgh, UK
9. Milano, IT
10. Bologna, IT


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Based on 1960s postcards:

1. Zürich, CH
2. Geneve, CH
3. Stockholm, SE
4. Köbenhavn, DK
5. Edinburgh, UK
6. Oslo, NO
7. Malmö, SE
8. Cambridge, UK
9. Paris, FR
10. Milan, IT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. London
2. Paris
3. Rome
4. Athens
5. Berlin

6. Istanbul
7. Helsinki
8. Amsterdam
9. Barcelona
10. Venice


----------



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Motorways said:


> I´ve visited already a lot of then so here are some i still miss and wanna go there:
> 
> Porto
> Venice
> ...



I quote myself because i have recently visited Porto and let me tell you something: you guys really have to visit this city, it´s great, friendly, charming, inexpensive, with great food and wine...in short, it´s just a hidden European gem!

So í´m gonna erase it from my places to visit list, and let me add another one:

Rotterdam!


----------



## BestJack (Aug 4, 2008)

^^

add to your list Turin please... the most underrated european city..


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are my top ten:

Paris
Madrid
Berlin
Prag
Istanbul
St Petersburg
Stockholm 
Rome
Barcelona
Amsterdam


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Amsterdam
The Hague
Groningen
Maastricht
Barcelona
Lisbon
Florence
Sarajevo
Berlin
Paris


----------



## SaniaTorres (Aug 9, 2009)

Ramses said:


> Amsterdam
> The Hague
> Groningen
> Maastricht
> ...



:bash::lol:




here is my list 


1. Paris
2. London
3. Amsterdam
4. Barcelona
4. Rome and Istanbul 
5. Berlin
6. Madrid
7. Moscow
8. Mone carlo
9. Brussels/ antwerp
10. Stockholm


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

#1 Lisbon
#2 Barcelona
#3 Rome
#4 Athens
#5 Paris
#6 Stockholm
#7 London
#8 Budapest 
#9 Naples
#10 Prague


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

1 Moscow
2 London
3 Paris
4 Berlin
5 Madrid
6 Prague
7 Amsterdam
8 Istanbul
9 Lisbon
10 Naples


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

11 Rotterdam
12 Birmingham
13 Frankfurt
14 Rome
15 Monte Carlo
16 Ankara
17 Warsaw
18 Liverpool
19 Barcelona
20 St. Petersburgh


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Paris
Amsterdam
Milan
Valencia 
London
Stockholm
Vienna
Istanbul
Barcelona
Geneva


----------



## snydermex (Jun 17, 2009)

PARIS
ROMA
LONDRES
FLORENCIA
VENECIA
BARCELONA
PRAGA
BUDAPEST
MADRID
AMSTERDAM


----------



## Matt_Poland (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there,

Out of the ones I've been to:

1. Barcelona
2. Paris
3. Prague
4.Rome
5. Lisbon
6. Vienna
7.Zurich
8. Brussels
9. Budapest
10.Milan

Would love to see:

London
St Petersburg
Moscow
Oslo
Berlin
Amsterdam
Istambul
Talin
Riga
Helsinki


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

My Top 10:

1. London
2. The Hague
3. Utrecht
4. Düsseldorf
5. Valencia
6. Prague
7. Amsterdam
8. Paris
9. Frankfurt
10. Vienna


----------



## Karadeniz (Aug 16, 2009)

With no order

-Paris
-London
-Rome
-Istanbul
-Madrid
-Barcelona
-Budapeste
-Monaco
-Porto
-Marseille


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

1) St. Petersburg
2) Berlin
3) Rome
4) Amsterdam
5) Prague
6) Zurich
7) Paris
8) London
9) Madrid
10) Vienna


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

1-Paris
2-Rome
3-Madrid
4-St-Petersbourg
5-London
6-Lisboa
7-Warsovie
8-Berlin
9-Istambul
10-Ibiza


----------



## JP_Neptune (May 19, 2006)

In alphabetical order :lol:

- Amsterdam
- Florence
- Gdansk
- Istanbul
- Krakow
- London
- Paris
- Rome
- Stockholm
- Warsaw

This is obviously a very biased list, since I lived the last year in Poland and it's been several years since I went to some cities in this list.


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Poznan, Portimao and Budapest.

I like Napoli the least.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Paris
Rome
Vienna
London
Berlin
Barcelona
Florence
Munich
Sienna
Verona


----------



## garriochio (Nov 12, 2006)

Paris
Warsaw
Istambul
Milan
Napoli
Rome
Wien
Berlin
London
Madrid
Moscow
Athens
Stockholm
Praha
Budapest
Poznan
Wrocław
Minsk
Kyiv
Wilno
Lviv
Poprad 
:cheers:


----------



## nick74 (Nov 8, 2006)

1 - Venice
2 - Paris
3 - Prague
4 - London
5 - Rome
6 - Wien
7 - Zurich
8 - Florence
9 - Lisbon
10 - Amsterdam


----------



## nick74 (Nov 8, 2006)

Bologna and Turin...among the most important cities in Europe, the most underrated


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

julesstoop said:


> Well, it's no Istanbul by far, but The Hague as a place of importance is at least 700 years old and it became the seat of government for the worlds first republic in the late 1500's (and that was actually more or less because it wasn't a 'city', formally). It's earliest history of human inhabitation even dates back to 3000 BC.


Thanks for the info. And I didn't mean to disrespect, I just find it silly when cities such as Athens or Zurich are seen as more important and beautiful than Istanbul because in this case it's obvious that those cities can't match Istanbul. It's like comparing Paris with Stuttgart for example. But as they say; "beauty is in the eye of the beholder".


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Paris
London
Madrid
Istanbul
Barcelona
Berlin
Amsterdam
Rome
Copenhagen
Stockholm

I am in love with Paris. I dream of it often.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Paris is a sheer joy and the people are so warm and accommodating. Paris is exotic, enchanting and when I am there I have to pinch myself to make sure I am not in a dream. It is the most formal city that I have been to. I love London too but sometimes it feels too familiar to me. I feel like I have lived in London in a past life. The people are probably my favorite in the world. Istanbul is another wonderful place but the language barrier is extreme for me and all I have is stunning visuals and aromas. Rome is my favorite city in Italy. I absolutely love the feel and solidness of the place. Berlin has an energy that is very cutting edge and avante garde. I could retire in Amsterdam because it is so gentle and I love the laws and the familiar climate. It is an embryonic Manhattan preserved eternally. Madrid blew me away with its frenetic energy. Barcelona is completely exotic combing Moorish and Spanish influences on the Mediterranean sea which is my favorite body of water. I felt like I could have been in Africa. Stockholm is so crisp, clean and gorgeous. Copenhagen has the right attitude.


----------



## Viperfreak2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does Brussels close at 7pm? I was in Genk, and EVERYTHING shuts down.

Munich is my favorite Euro city. Beer, Englisher Garten, surfing the Isar, Museen, shopping...the Alps nearby.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

London
Paris
Istanbul
Madrid
Barcelona
Rome
Amsterdam
Moscow
Berlin
Milan

Lisbon
Frankfurt am Main
Athens
Prague
Munich
Copenhagen
Vienna
Warsaw
Saint Petersburg
Naples

Bucharest
Dublin
Stockholm
Rotterdam
Budapest
Manchester
Valencia
Stuttgart
Hamburg
Brussels

Zurich, Oslo, Sofia, Porto, Glasgow, Lyon, Turin, Antwerpen, Belgrade, Seville, The Hague, Utrecht, Cologne, Málaga, Bonn, Bilbao, Venice, Marseille, Edinburgh, Dresden, Zagreb, Lodz, Vilnius or Kiev (between some other) are the rest of important european cities.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

It's a shame that Antwerp is so often overlooked...


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Paris is a sheer joy and the people are so warm and accommodating. Paris is exotic, enchanting and when I am there I have to pinch myself to make sure I am not in a dream. It is the most formal city that I have been to. I love London too but sometimes it feels too familiar to me. I feel like I have lived in London in a past life. The people are probably my favorite in the world. Istanbul is another wonderful place but the language barrier is extreme for me and all I have is stunning visuals and aromas. Rome is my favorite city in Italy. I absolutely love the feel and solidness of the place. Berlin has an energy that is very cutting edge and avante garde. I could retire in Amsterdam because it is so gentle and I love the laws and the familiar climate. It is an embryonic Manhattan preserved eternally. Madrid blew me away with its frenetic energy. Barcelona is completely exotic combing Moorish and Spanish influences on the Mediterranean sea which is my favorite body of water. I felt like I could have been in Africa. Stockholm is so crisp, clean and gorgeous. Copenhagen has the right attitude.



I like how you explained a little something about your feeling for each city.  (although I've never heard the people of Paris described as "warm" lol)


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

1) London - a city that boasts virtually everything you would want for a metropolis - except change from your wallet!
2) Paris - the harmony of the urban planning, the vistas, the food, the cafes..a truly beautiful place
3) Rome - One of the few places where you are constantly onslaughtered by masterpieces from every era
4) Istanbul - A city on the rise, an onslaught on the senses
5) St Petersburg - surprised it hasnt been mentioned too much, a great city on the uppers which is much less intimidating than Moscow and more fun if you're not a oligarch.
6) Copenhagen - A very slick, cool city, suits a certain type of person i feel
7) Madrid - simply party people
8) Berlin - a very funky place, lacking some of the uninterrputed wonderfulness of the other major european capitals but after its history that is kinda understandable.
9) Rotterdam - as an architecture student, this is a place of pilgramage to see how do do modern developments properly, kudos to the city planners as well as its architects.
10) Porto - I love the fact its dingy, gritty and very unexpected. Much more interesting than Lisbon for me, the only downer - the food, very poor....

Ones I havent visited but want to:
Barcelona
Munich
Hamburg
Athens
Prague
Budapest
Lyon

Smaller Cities that'll never make the list but feel should get a mention;
Bath
Edinburgh
Avignon
Graz
Brugge
Lubeck
Siena


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Madman said:


> 1) London - a city that boasts virtually everything you would want for a metropolis - except change from your wallet!
> 2) Paris - the harmony of the urban planning, the vistas, the food, the cafes..a truly beautiful place
> 3) Rome - One of the few places where you are constantly onslaughtered by masterpieces from every era
> 4) Istanbul - A city on the rise, an onslaught on the senses
> ...



Really? Most people don't say that. I think Porto has other downers and I suppose food is far from being one of them. Well, it depends on your taste obviously.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same experience with it though.... Visited Portugal for a week in 2007. Really loved every minute of it. Been to Porto & Lisbon and somehow liked Porto a bit more, for the same reasons as Madman. And the one bad thing that I remember from the whole trip is that I really did find that the food sucked.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, as I said, that must vary according to the person's tastes. Anyway I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Viperfreak2 said:


> Does Brussels close at 7pm? I was in Genk, and EVERYTHING shuts down.


Shops and museums close around that hour yes, but even if some people think Brussels is a village it still has a milion inhabitants so it's a little more lively in the evening and at night than Genk with its 60.000 inhabitants. You can't really extrapolate a lot of things for the former based on the latter.


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

paris is always on my mind when it comes to europe


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

Paris
London
Rome
Amsterdam
Sofia
Moscow
Belgrade
Malaga
Istanbul
Zagreb


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Istanbul
Rome
Paris
London
Moscow
St-Petersburg
Lisbon
Berlin
Madrid
Amsterdam
Athens


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

taboe said:


> Once again, I never tried to attack anyone, or call their opinion the wrong one... My point is very well illustrated by this guy's travel route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what???!!!! Maybe the reason those cities are so popular is becuase they are so good. The next time you come to N.A., I will critize you for only going to New York, Boston, D.C., Miami, Chicago, San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego, Las Vegas, etc.


Anyways:

1. Rome
2. Istanbul
3. Berlin
4. Paris
5. London
6. Barcelona
7. Madrid
8. Athens
9. Copenahgen
10. Prague


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

-Florence
-London
-Barcelona
-Prague
-Venice



Rome could be the best, but now it's too dirty, damned


----------



## kpsk (Nov 12, 2008)

Lisbon
Venice
Paris
Cordoba
Toruń
all stunning but Lisbon is simply the best


----------



## Baloox (Jan 17, 2007)

1. Lisbon, Portugal (Perfect city, nostalgic, decadent, charming...)
2. Seville, Spain (It's my city, ok, but i'm objective... it's awesome!)
3. Paris, France 
4. London, UK 
5. Barcelona, Spain 
6. Istambul, Turkey
7. Rome , Italy
8. Prague, Czech Republic
9. Porto, Portugal 
10. Madrid, Madrid

Others: Granada, Cádiz, Amsterdam, Marseille, Florence, Venice, Valletta, Edimburg, Berlin, Cracow..., it's very difficult!)


----------



## madame R (Apr 3, 2009)

well.. my list..
1.- Geneve
2.- Nice
3.-Rome
4.-London
5.-Paris
6.-Venice
7.- Bacelona
8.-Brussels
9.-Monaco
10.-Amsterdam


----------

